

One in 25 business leaders may be a psychopath, study finds - atlantic
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/sep/01/psychopath-workplace-jobs-study

======
jdp23
In contrast, they estimate that only 1% of the overall US population are
psychopaths.

Alas the article doesn't go into detail about what they mean by "psychopath"
other than that they "use words to manipulate and con and to interact with you
without the baggage of feeling your pain." Which is certainly a good recipe
for climbing the corporate ladder in a lot of companies!

------
mathattack
Am I the only one to think that # is low?

:-)

